# My daylilies (Hemerocallis)



## nikv (May 30, 2009)

Hi!

Someone recently posted a few photos of some of the daylilies hybridized by Krull-Smith. It got me thinking to take a few photos of my own daylilies and post them here. Mine aren't anywhere as nice as theirs, but I'm fond of them none-the-less. I have made many crosses over the years and have raised them from seed. 

This is a seedling of one of my own crosses:






Same seedling,different view:





One of my seedlings. I think it's a cross between Ruby Throat and Enchanted Evening.





Another one of my seedlings. I think it has Spacecoast Surprise Purple as one parent. Not sure of the other parent. It might be Evening Enchantment (see below).





This daylily is one that I purchased. It is Night Beacon, if I recall correctly.





This one is another that I purchased. It is Daring Dilemma.





This one is Evening Enchantment. Another one that I purchased.





Another one of my seedling of which I'm very proud. Love the color! I think this one is a cross between Evening Enchantment and Spacecoast Surprise Purple. It's impossible for me to tag each pod and keep the seeds separate. They all end up in one container in the refrigerator until the following Spring.





This one is Palace Garden Beauty. It's readily available on eBay. I love this one very much. Flowers usually have a better shape than what is shown in this photo. 





This one is Spacecoast Peach Fringe. Love the ruffled edges. Haven't been able to get this one to set a seed pod. I'm hoping the pollen is viable.





And this last one is an Asiatic lily that is currently in bloom:

I think this variety is called London.


----------



## P-chan (May 30, 2009)

Very pretty! I like the double a lot! They're all nice...


----------



## SlipperFan (May 30, 2009)

Quite a variety!


----------



## snow (May 30, 2009)

all very nice, i like the double as well. today i saw one for sale that was dark purple at wallmart of all places,
i can kick myself for not getting it,


----------



## Orchidzrule (May 30, 2009)

I'm impressed. Daylilies are so much more exciting than they used to be!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 31, 2009)

Nice show Nik. Do you have names for any of them?


----------



## biothanasis (May 31, 2009)

Incredible blooms :clap:


----------



## Faan (May 31, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## nikv (May 31, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Nice show Nik. Do you have names for any of them?


I edited my original post to include a description of each photo. 

Here are a few more flowers. First, we have Spacecoast Surprise Purple:





This is an unnamed daylily that I purchased years ago at the Home Depot garden center. I've used it quite a bit as a parent. The flower in the first two photos of the original post are offspring of this daylily.





Here is another one of my seedlings using the unnamed daylily above as one parent. The other parent was Ruby Throat.





Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## NYEric (May 31, 2009)

Don't sell yourself short, those are very nice.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 1, 2009)

very nice flowers and fine pics!!! Jean


----------



## Clark (Jun 1, 2009)

very cool!


----------



## nikv (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

I have a few more flowers to show you. First up is a red daylily that I purchased. It's a named variety, I just can't think of it, however. It's a parent to a few of my own seedlings.






Next up is another one of my own crosses. I think the parentage is Country Melody (see below) and Romulus. 






Next is another one of my own seedlings. This one is a cross between Midnight Magic and a white daylily that I own. The white parent gives that crinoline texture to the petal edges, but the color and large size (5-1/2 inches) comes from Midnight Magic. I'm very proud of this one. You really have to see it in person to truly appreciate it. 






Oh, by the way, please ignore the rust on my rose bush. 

Last up is another one of the parents that I've used in some of my crosses. This one is Country Melody. It's one of the first daylilies that I purchased. This particular flower isn't exhibiting nice shape, but most of the other flowers have much better shape. 






Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jun 10, 2009)

Daylilies make me giddy! Yours are truly stunning!


----------



## nikv (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

Here's another daylily that I grew from seed. It's a cross between El Desperado and who knows what else? I actually think it's an improvement over its famed parent. I love the subtle shading.






By the way, here's an image of El Desperado:






Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 17, 2009)

Very Cool Nick! One of these days I want to do some day lily and Iris breeding. Do you do most of your crosses between tetraploids, or do you just do random crosses (diploid x tetraploid, tetra x tetra, diploid x diploid).

Robert


----------



## nikv (Jun 17, 2009)

Robert,

I use a very un-scientific method. I simply cross the pollen from one flower and place it onto another. Whatever happens to be blooming that day. It would be next to impossible for me to tag each pod with the cross, keep the seeds separate, and grow them to adulthood without mixing them up. So I don't even bother. I can sometimes guess the parentage based on what the flower looks like. That's good enough for me. I'm just a hobby grower and have no intentions of marketing any of them. It's sorta fun to "play God" with my daylilies. 

I suspect that most of them are tetraploids. Most of the parent plants are fertile both ways, but I do have one that seems to be sterile. As for my progeny, who knows? So far, I've been able to set seed pods on most of them.

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 18, 2009)

Good work Nik...


----------



## Clark (Jun 18, 2009)

Nik- you have been as busy as a bee!
Colors are great btw.


----------



## John D. (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice work Nik


----------



## nikv (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi!

Here are a few more pics. This one is Magic Obsession. I've used it as a parent in a few of my crosses.







And this is another one of my seedlings. I believe that one parent is Black Ambrosia and the other parent is Woodside Ruby. It has the taller stems and larger flower size of Black Ambrosia, but the color of Woodside Ruby definitely comes through. 






I'm liking this one a lot. And just for reference, here are photos of Black Ambrosia:






And here is Woodside Ruby:






Best Regards,
Nik


----------

